# Party foods that make you go hmmmmm?



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I love pulling out something unique at my party....something to pass around, or to leave somewhere for people to notice.....these are funky looking, but delicious to enjoy! I"ll post a few in this thread, please share your pictures and recipes of true and tried cool, unique items to share!
Here is last years newbie ~ The ash tray ( 70's Boogie Nights Disco themed night club)

Pretzel rods dipped in white chocolate and then tipped in black and orange mixed sugar - place in an ash tray type container with more mixed "ash" - they were easy to make, delicious and everyone loved the surprise!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG that is fantastic! I love this sort of thing. I had to look REALLY hard at your pic to see that those WERE pretzels! You can find old fashioned LARGE glass or ceramic ashtrays usually at thrift stores (I literally saw one giant green glass one last week and wondered who would buy that... now I'm thinking about going back for it!)




The very well known kitty litter cake is another that folks either love or hate. Pic/recipe not mine, but had to post since this is definitely one of the originals.


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

Lol I just saw those and thought how cool lol


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

.....and here is my kitty litter cake.....









....looks disgusting but is pretty tasty!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> OMG that is fantastic! I love this sort of thing. I had to look REALLY hard at your pic to see that those WERE pretzels! You can find old fashioned LARGE glass or ceramic ashtrays usually at thrift stores (I literally saw one giant green glass one last week and wondered who would buy that... now I'm thinking about going back for it!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just posted a pic of my kitty litter cake.....I have another gross one....let me see if I can find it!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

cody1073 said:


> Lol I just saw those and thought how cool lol


Super easy to make...perfect sweet bite for guests, too!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

...two more pics - and to clear the record....I do not prepare any food anymore for my party, all my guests bring hearty appetizers to share.....but I always prepare one surprise.....the bed pan "poo" brownies were my favorite, and who would have thought there was actually a "poo" mold for playdoh???


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Puking green pumpkin


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

marigolddesigns said:


> ...two more pics - and to clear the record....I do not prepare any food anymore for my party, all my guests bring hearty appetizers to share.....but I always prepare one surprise.....the bed pan "poo" brownies were my favorite, and who would have thought there was actually a "poo" mold for playdoh???
> View attachment 716598


disturbing, yet delicious. I like your style.
best I've done is a Jello Brain mold.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Therewolf said:


> disturbing, yet delicious. I like your style.
> best I've done is a Jello Brain mold.


LOL....I've never done a jello brain mold....interesting! Another fav that I don't have a picture of...the year Hubs and I turned 50, we had a haunted nursing home theme, I purchased urine specimen cups and made a delicious lemon drop shot with a bit of extra color to pass out to guests in the cups, everyone was so grossed out, but laughed also!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

marigolddesigns said:


> LOL....I've never done a jello brain mold....interesting! Another fav that I don't have a picture of...the year Hubs and I turned 50, we had a haunted nursing home theme, I purchased urine specimen cups and made a delicious lemon drop shot with a bit of extra color to pass out to guests in the cups, everyone was so grossed out, but laughed also!


I think got my mold at the Dollar Tree, but around Halloween you can find them at Walmart and other stores. also have some Ice molds of brains, spiders, & coffins.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love these ideas! I might have to borrow the kitty litter cake for this year... I love the way it's staged with the skelly cat!
Last year was a success food wise.. I did a shrimp brain on the top half of a Styrofoam mannequin head with some 'blood' dipping sauce... I used too much agar agar though, it was solid as a rock!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Made these for our asylum halloween party a couple years back


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

what r your jello shots made from>>>


----------



## Hallo-Qween (Aug 8, 2019)

I made this last year and it was a huge hit. 
It’s ground sausage and caramized onions in puff pastry. And I made a a tart cherry bourbon sauce to put around it.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

that looks so cool...i love the idea!


----------

